# NEW USER AND MONEY TO SPEND ON A TRACK WEAPON!



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi All

All very new to Forums so looking forward to starting here today!

I have recently bought a MK1 Audi TT 1.8T. I have bought this solely for track use (mainly Castle Combe as just 20 mins away)

Looking for plenty of advise and help in making sure my TT reaches its full potential.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi mountbattencars, Welcome to the TTF..
I believe it will take lots of £££s to make the TT into a decent track car, but hope it all goes well.
Hoggy.


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks Hoggy

I have been advised to concentrate more on the handling and braking than the speed as it can get very expensive to get much more than 300 bhp without serious expense? Any obvious or cheap mods that are a must?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The obvious ones are arb`s, brake upgrades, decent shocks and springs, adjustable tie bars, if lowering, and a 4 wheel alignment and decent tyres, i think you will have to spend some serious cash to get the TT to be a serious contender as a Track car, there must be some owners on here that have done it though, Decent arb`s and cookbot bushes or defcons would be my first port of call as the TT has a bad tendency to understeer and roll about a lot


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry if i sound stupid but what are arb's?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

mountbattencars said:


> Hi All
> 
> All very new to Forums so looking forward to starting here today!
> 
> ...


Really the wrong car for sole track use. Much much better as a road car. A Clio 182 would much more suitable for track use as it's light , quick and agile. The TT will need LOTSof work for track work.


----------



## Ayaz (Oct 17, 2013)

mountbattencars said:


> Sorry if i sound stupid but what are arb's?


ARB - Anti Roll Bar

Welcome mate..
I've just invested in some H&R arb's but I believe a lot of others upgrade to Whiteline, Neuspeed or even ones off the Golf R32's depending on your budget of course


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for the comments and points, can anyone advise on the best Anti Roll bars? is it advisable to have upper and lower front ARB? or is this not possible?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mountbattencars said:


> thanks for the comments and points, can anyone advise on the best Anti Roll bars? is it advisable to have upper and lower front ARB? or is this not possible?


Sorry bud..but you either have none or front/back not available in top and bottom fitment on this model of automobile..
Steve


----------



## Ayaz (Oct 17, 2013)

mountbattencars said:


> thanks for the comments and points, can anyone advise on the best Anti Roll bars? is it advisable to have upper and lower front ARB? or is this not possible?


Have a read mate:
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/arb/arb.htm


----------

